# Chiarimento ovelay [risolto]

## mrl4n

Voglio installare su una macchina con gentoo x64 e gnome, amuleadu-9999 (dottout) ma ho diversi problemi.

Ho fatto l'emerge di layman e installato l'overlay dottout; copiato nella sua cartella l'ebuild creato il manifest e fatto l'emerge.

Nonostante amule non parte, per problemi di configurazione gtk (forse l'utente deve essere nel gruppo video...), l'installazione è andata a buon fine; ogni volta che lancio emerge ricevo un messaggio d'errore 

```
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: File o directory non esistente
```

 sicuramente per un'errore nel percorso inserito nel make.conf 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="skype-eula"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="sqlite python gtk gnome -qt4 -kde X dbus -hal dvd alsa cdr udev lm_sensors"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="source /var/lib/layman/make.conf"
```

Non mi ci ritrovo più...

EDIT: ho modificato il percorso nel make.conf in PORTDIR_OVERLAY="source /var/lib/layman/dottout" e ora è cambiato anche il messaggio d'errore 

```
!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): 'source'
```

P.S. come root amule funziona senza problemi

EDIT: ho eliminato source e ora non ho più nessun errore  :Smile: Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Jan 05, 2012 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> Ho fatto l'emerge di layman e installato l'overlay dottout; copiato nella sua cartella l'ebuild creato il manifest e fatto l'emerge. 

 

che guida hai seguito per le ultime operazioni?? in make.conf devi aggiungere semplicemente source "/var/lib/layman/make.conf" non PORTDIR_OVERLAY="source /var/lib/layman/make.conf", e l'ebuild la trova da solo in /var/lib/layman/nomeoverlay senza bisogno di copiarla da altre parti

----------

## mrl4n

Ho seguito http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/overlays/userguide.xml

Se lascio come percorso /var/lib/layman/make.conf ricevo l'errore se invece indico /var/lib/layman/dottout l'errore sparisce. E' corretto? cosa deve essere indicato nel file make.conf nella cartella layman?

----------

## k01

è corretto nel senso che funziona, ma non è la via più giusta. /var/lib/layman/make.conf è lì apposta per evitare di modificare a mano la variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY in make.conf ogni volta che si aggiunge o si cancella un overlay, il contenuto non è altro che la variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY, nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="
> 
> /var/lib/layman/dottout
> 
> $PORTDIR_OVERLAY
> ...

 

la via giusta come già detto è quella di aggiungere la riga

 *Quote:*   

> source "/var/lib/layman/make.conf"

 

a /etc/make.conf, PORTDIR_OVERLAY puoi anche non specificarla

----------

## mrl4n

Come mi indichi effettivamente non ricevo nessun messaggio d'errore, però ho notato che quando lancio 

```
eix-sync && emerge -NDuav world
```

 portage non fa il sync con gli ebuild dottout, mentre se lascio il make.conf come l'avevo impostato io si...da qui è nato il mio dubbio

----------

## k01

mi sembra strano che ci siano comportamenti diversi, perchè alla fine per portage la variabile dovrebbe essere identica sia in un modo che nell'altro, puoi verificare con emerge --info | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY. comunque per sincronizzare gli overlay si usa layman -s nomeoverlay, quando sincronizzi portage quelli non vengono toccati, o ti riferisci alla parte in cui eix-sync ricostruisce la cache?

----------

## mrl4n

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> ti riferisci alla parte in cui eix-sync ricostruisce la cache?

 

forse mi sono espresso male. Si mi riferisco a quello!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xdarma

```

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

```

Questo è giusto?

Forse dovrebbe essere:

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
```

----------

## mrl4n

Un po' OT comunque grazie...una piccola svista.   :Laughing: 

----------

